# Bought a new pistol



## Osbaldo (Jun 11, 2021)

So I recently bought a new 1911 and I didn’t really liked it for what I wanted it for, my question is: can I sell it to someone who is younger than 21? If not, how long I have to wait to sell it?
(Texas)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Osbaldo said:


> So I recently bought a new 1911 and I didn’t really liked it for what I wanted it for, my question is: can I sell it to someone who is younger than 21? If not, how long I have to wait to sell it?
> (Texas)


Your best bet is to call the Texas Department of Public Safety (DPS). How long it takes to sell it is anyone's guess?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Osbaldo said:


> So I recently bought a new 1911 and I didn’t really liked it for what I wanted it for, my question is: can I sell it to someone who is younger than 21? If not, how long I have to wait to sell it?
> (Texas)


If you bought it from an FFL you may get some consideration on a trade for something that suits you. If it was a private transaction I recommend trading it in at a reputable LGS and take your lumps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I live in Texas. This is my understanding. I looked this up a few years ago online... It is my understanding that in Texas, you CAN legally sell a handgun to someone between 18 and 21. They cannot buy it new at a gun store, but can buy used.

However, whenever I have sold a handgun, I NEVER sell to someone under 21. Sorry. Just my choosing.

I've had once or twice where someone in that age group will argue with me via email. That's why I looked into the legality, because I did not believe the 1st guy (many years back). But, I always tell them that I am not comfortable doing so. I never have sold a gun to someone under 21, and I never will. Sorry. Just my opinion. 

I look at it this way - there will always be another buyer. I won't do it.

Just like I won't do a straw purchase. I have had people who live kind of far away from me want to buy a particular gun that I have for sale at that time. But, they happen to know a friend or family member who lives much closer to me. They want that person to meet me and pay for it - then pick the gun up...

Can't do that. Straw purchase. I will only sell to the real buyer. After I tell them this, they then try to tell me that their "friend/family member" wants the gun for themselves... So, can THAT person buy it? Nope... Sorry - you already told me the truth. I can't and won't do it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> If you bought it from an FFL you may get some consideration on a trade for something that suits you. If it was a private transaction I recommend trading it in at a reputable LGS and take your lumps.


Good advice...this is what I do.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Make sure you find out for sure would be my advice.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

OSBALDO,
I live in Texas and buy and sell handguns all the time to anyone over 21, who has a drivers license to prove it. I usually ask for a Concealed Handgun License (CHL) or what is now License to Carry (LTC) because I know if they have one they have had a very intensive background check done by the Texas Department of Public Safety. What 1911 are you trying to sell?? I love that platform and might be interested in buying another one.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

@Osbaldo So have you sold it already?


----------

